# wirsbo (uponor) brass fittings nicked



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

wondering what part of the wirsbo/uponor fitting actually provides the seal, because most of the fittings are nicked, especially on the two highest ridges, straight out of the bag. Have an experiment going for last three days--took the worst nicked fitting and ran a short run, not leaking yet. But since it's very difficult to buy wirsbo brass fittings that aren't nicked up, I'm wondering if anyone has had leaks across the ridges, or if anyone even knows what part of the wirsbo fitting actually provides the seal--just the two highest ridges, or the smaller diameter flat part? any ideas?

I was considering switching to wirsbo from viega because I don't like viega's new bronze fittings with the crimp ring preinstalled, and I hate using the 1" viega press tool in a ditch. but i must say that viega fittings do not seem to get nicked up.

online, wirsbo says to discard nicked fittings, but because they ship them in plastic bags, they are almost always nicked up. the two largest ridges absorb most of the nicks, but maybe that's not the part that forms the seal.

Often, when using the viega 1" press tool (never the 1/2 or 3/4), the tool will simply not engage. Perhaps if someone could tell me what i'm doing wrong, i would regain some enthusiasm for viega. I do love the bronze.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

The majority of the seal comes from the highest ring. You're right, they do seem to get pretty banged up and what I've done is to give them a light sanding to smooth them out if they're shallow. Deep knicks, just pitch em'..... They'll never hold.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Buy the plastic fittings and be done with it...except of course for male and female and sweat adapters.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I like the Viega pure flow system, no fumbling around for crimp rings. I used the fosta pex a couple of weeks ago on a rough in of a slab home. The stuff rolls out just like copper, and is a third of the price of copper. The crimprings be preintalled stop the barbs from being banged up. The fittings on the Viega system do not spin once crimped, most others do.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Buy the plastic fittings and be done with it...except of course for male and female and sweat adapters.


 Speaking of the sweat fittings(Nu-Brass) -- I've been having good luck with Everflux.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Speaking of the sweat fittings(Nu-Brass) -- I've been having good luck with Everflux.


It's a shame that we have to count on luck nowadays.


----------

